# Rare Endangered Species Award winning Premium fleece, $10!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Romeldale Fleeces are for sale $10 on up and I doubt we will find this price again! Laurie and her hubby have I believe 36 of these amazing sheep all different colors, she has over 100 fleeces to choose from! These are an American bred species that came from the exclusive purchase in 1915 of New Zealand Romney Rams by Mr. Spencer, which he then bred to his Rambouillet ewes. The result is called CVM Romeldale Sheep or sometimes called just CVM. The wool from this new breed was purchased exclusively by Pendleton Mills for decades due to its high quality, softness and resulting yarn quality. The crimp is very fine and the micron count is 21 to 25. In the 1960s, they were bred to encourage different colors. They are listed as critical on the endangered species list! She sells the babies each year and continues to breed hers to increase the numbers of her flock. She needs us to empty her barn of neatly bagged very well tagged fleece! The money goes back into her flock. I have seen a 3 lb 9 oz clean skirted fleece of this type of sheep sold for $80 online which is not a whole fleece unless it was a yearling! One of her fleeces weighed 17 lbs! I don't know the weight of her clean skirted fleece but please ask if you want one. 

I am spinning some tonight so I can post pictures of yarn by late evening. 

Laurie gave me a tour of her property and I was able to pet these adorable sheep...they all have names and the bags of fleece state weight, age and name of sheep. 

$10 for a flat price fleece where the sheep was not blanketed nor skirted, raw. You can request a yearling or an adult fleece up to 10 lbs or higher, depending on what she has. The colors are Reds, Browns, Greys, Whites, Cremes, and Moorit plus a great black color! There is work involved but I love this fiber...light, springy and it drafts beautifully! I found it is very easy to card as well. I have a 2 oz bit of Corriedale and it is lighter than that and softer.

$25 will get you again a flat fleece price, you can pick from yearlings to adults and different weights of sheep that were blanketed. These have not been skirted. This will be less work and the fiber length will vary. 

$75 will get you a skirted, cleaned and blanketed fleece done by Lauries talented hands. The weight will vary so please ask her what she has available. 

She is offering a special deal....if you buy a fleece, you may pick a non blanketed fleece of color you may choose that will be alot more work but it will be FREE!!. She is such a sweet caring sheep owner, they are so docile you can pet them. 

Here is her contact info:
Laurie 970-397-seven two four nine. She does best with text messaging as she can get very busy with the farm. They have 75 horses there and as a couple they do the majority of the work themselves plus she works!!!!

Now for the pictures...who doesn't like to see the lambs

















Now for fleece, a lock of the black, it was 4 inches long.

View attachment 47245


The three colors of what I grabbed a bit of, picked a bit and then washed. 

View attachment 47246


It was really easy to card into roving.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I had some Icelandic on my spindle so the first rows were made of that. Then I added the black, the light brown and then the white. The white is very white, the Icelandic is the one that is not white. Funny, it does not hold it's color true to the roving like the Romeldale does. 

White Romeldale being spun.









Black Romeldale being spun









The skein that really is four colors. 

















I hope no one minds my helping her to get this on here? She was so gracious and kind when I went to her farm to see the fleece. She lives outside of Boulder and just has the need to clear out some fleece inventory.

I just opened a $10 bag and the fleece was beautiful! It had very little VM, lots of fluffy handfuls, a surprise bag! I am having such fun today!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Heres some of "Willows" longest locks, her coat goes from very white to a soft chocolate color and I measured from 3.5 inches all the way up to 7 inches from the back section! These are from $10 fleeces. 

















Here is "Luckys" black fleece, it measures up to about 4" Below is a pic of washed unpicked fleece and a thin delicate yarn:


----------



## foolsgold (Jun 8, 2013)

Those are beautiful and I really hope I can get some before they are all gone.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

foolsgold said:


> Those are beautiful and I really hope I can get some before they are all gone.


Laurie said she had 150 bags including her free section. You can text her with what you want her to set aside if you need to wait a bit.  As I open mine, I am seeing which sheep I favor for their fiber characteristics. I am really enjoying the fiber from "Willow."


----------



## mkacy (Dec 10, 2008)

do you know if any of the fleeces are still available? its been almost a month
since the first post went up??


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

mkacy said:


> do you know if any of the fleeces are still available? its been almost a month
> since the first post went up??


I am sure she does! Simply contact her directly and she can update you on what she has available.


----------



## mkacy (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks! :thumb:


----------

